# Two New Baits



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I think I have the bugs worked out as far as weighting the lure so it will swim properly. These are slightly buoyant, almost suspending, and should work well.
My painting and finishing are not good yet, but getting better.
Can't wait to catch a fish on one of these.
Brian


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Brian,
Very nice lures you got there. That blue paint on the second one really looks cool!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

that top one is sharp!

Nice job......


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

really nice.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

What's wrong with the paint and finish on those? Look great to me. Time to get 'em wet!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Brian,
Glad to hear you got Grandma swimming, it's these little "failures"that we learn from. By now I must be one of the most knowlegable lure builder's around judging by how many boxes of "failures" I have collected, Yes boxes! There are so many different things you can do with one style lure the experimenting is endless. Change wood, lip size / style, location ,weighting, hook placement, line tie placement,,, Take a look at the Manta. They used the same body and made a surface and countdown glider, then turned it upside down to make a crank and a countdown crank and Oh yeah, some topwater's!!! 
Keep up the good work, your lures look great!!!

Douglas


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice job....good colors!

Rod


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice...I really like the first one...good colors, good paint and finish...looks like one you would want to start with on the lake!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Brian- Nice little lure there and great finish. I like the color, it should be a real fish catcher, it would be here anyway. Just looked at the ruler, that's 6", which is not as little as it appears. Great work. pete

IO Days to GO


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i like the bottom on the best , both are great though.keep up the awsome work.


----------

